# Making toothpaste



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I made toothpaste today, trying to get away from flouridated products. I have sensitive teeth so I have to use the s3ns0dyn3 stuff or they hurt.
It smells and tastes good, and pretty easy to make.
This will make about a tubes worth, and this was the first batch. The second batch we made was 4x this much, and we split it up. Its a conglomeration of a bunch of different recipes from the net.

1/4 of bentonite clay
1 tbsp baking soda
(a lot of recipes called for 1/4 tsp of salt, and we tried it in the first batch, and its just strange. It was really salty, but not really salty, because having salt in toothpaste is just, well, weird.)
Substituted salt for 1/4 tsp of honey- add to suit your tastes
10-15 drops of peppermint oil- again, to taste. Its strong stuff. Best to start with less, and add as needed
1 tsp of olive oil
Start with this, and add liquid until you get the proper consistency. This is where we lost track of the liquid. Started with aloe vera extract and distilled water. Its going to be at least 1/4 cup.
Keep a stirrin until you get all the lumps out, and add liquid as needed. You can make a ton of the stuff, and as best I can tell, all of this stuff will keep independently so it wont go to waste in between batches.
You can obviously change the peppermint oil to whatever oil you want, and add various extracts for health reasons. Golden seal, tee tree oil, etc.

We may try to make some soap tomorrow.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Cool. Please keep testing and posting your results!

I love homemade recipes for expensive products like Windex, Tilex, laundry detergent, shampoo, deodorant, etc.

Sidenote: For the last 30 years I have used nothing but medical-grade 91% rubbing alcohol for under-arm deodorant.

I keep the alcohol on my dresser in a laboratory wash bottle. I rub some under my arms each morning after I shower.

Bacteria are reduced to the point where I have no underarm odor until they grow back the next day. Makes my dry-cleaned shirts wearable three times between pressings.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm. We were talking about deoderant also, is there a difference between 'medical grade' and the stuff you buy in the store? Sterility? What about adding some kind of scent to it? Can you add an essential oil to it?

This batch seems perfect, maybe a little less baking soda and some more honey to make it sweeter, but its not like I'm making candy...


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

No difference other than potency and cost. The 70% rubbing alcohol is 30% water. The 91% is 9% water.

I buy the larger, square quart bottles. I calculated that my cost-per-ounce of actual Isopropyl Alcohol was lower with the 91% stuff. 

The 91% seems to evaporate quicker before I put my shirt on.

Also, if you enjoy making those little backpacker camp stoves out of soda cans, the 91% burns much better.

I never thought of adding an oil. That's a good idea. I have a huge bottle of Mexican vanilla that might be interesting to add.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

TommyJefferson said:


> Also, if you enjoy making those little backpacker camp stoves out of soda cans, the 91% burns much better.
> 
> I never thought of adding an oil. That's a good idea. I have a huge bottle of Mexican vanilla that might be interesting to add.


Embarrasingly enough, I bought one of those cans, well, its not a can but a jet stove with a lid, etc.
 I have a bottle of that Mexican vanilla also, but Im not sure Id use that in my armpits... I was thinking maybe peppermint?


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good old baking soda. I'd add in a couple of drops of clove, oregano or tee tree oil in some olive oil and make a paste with the soda. Then I'd dip my toothbrush in peroxide, roll it in the soda paste and walla! Haven't tried it, but I wouldn't know why it wouldn't work. I've also read about coconut oil being antibacterial. There's probably lots of stuff to use. I'm going to try different things until I find one my kids will use.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Does it have a lingering taste?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I use baking soda, salt with a little lemon or orange peel ...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Austin said:


> Does it have a lingering taste?


No lingering taste, just some grit...but who doesnt love grits?

I already dig the alcohol as deoderant idea!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> No lingering taste, just some grit...but who doesnt love grits?
> 
> I already dig the alcohol as deoderant idea!


I prefer it, I think it makes my teeth cleaner.

Smooth toothpaste don't feel like they're doing anything.


----------

